# treppenstufige Darstellung bei Schriften in Freehand 10



## DJTrancelight (16. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute.

gibt es in Freehand keine Option, wie man Schriftarten glätten kann? Es geht um die Schriftahrt Verdana.
Ich hab mal "in Pfad konvertieren" probiert, jedoch ohne Verbesserung.
Bei Corel funktioniert das, aber ich hab jetzt ne Freehandvorlage die ich auch in Freehand bearbeiten muss.

Gibts da einen Trick?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## jensen (16. Januar 2005)

Falls du rein die Darstellung meinst.. probier mal Ansicht-> Anti-Alias-Modus von Flash.

mfg!
jens


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. Januar 2005)

Hi Jens,

danke dir für deine Antwort. Es ist so, die erstellten Grafiken sollen später im Web erscheinen, aber die ganzen Zeichnungselemente haben so einen Treppeneffekt. Mir scheint so, als ob Freehand in der Version keine richtigen Vektoren zeichnen kann.
Bei Corel siehts jedenfalls tadellos aus.

Nein ich mein nicht nur die Darstellung, sondern auch im Export.

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2005)

Geh mal in die Voreinstellungen unter Neuaufbau und schau ob da Anti-Alising aktivieren eingeschaltet ist.

MFG


----------



## DJTrancelight (16. Januar 2005)

HI,
ist leider schon aktiviert. Danke trotzdem für deine Antwort.
bye


----------

